# Something about 2012 has been dogging me



## Waterboy (Sep 20, 2011)

Without fail, at least two hours before a thunderstorm passes over our little piece of the Ozarks, our two 13-year-old chow-hounds begin pacing like panthers.

When the weather radio reports a storm brewing, I watch the dogs. If they are at peace, so, too, am I. On the other hand, nervous dogs put me on alert.

I read recently that many people reported feeling “as if something ominous was about to happen” before 9/11 and the Thailand tsunami, even dreaming about it beforehand.

In a February 2011 Omegatimes article, managing director Brian Hay writes in “2012, Part 1: A Year of Apprehension ... Yet Divine Encounters” that many differing sources of documentation “point to a major confrontation taking place with nature and humanity in our solar system” at the end of 2012.

Many suggest it is nothing but alarmist speculation, Hay points out.

“Yet when you look at the varied origin, and vastly different cultures from which this information comes ... you have to ask the question ‘how could so many, from such different backgrounds, be saying the same thing without there being some legitimacy or truth to it?’.

“Many times through history, the people of God have been soundly sleeping while the ungodly have been awake and alert to the dangers awaiting them. Is this going to be any different? People who should know better are often the most uninformed ... choosing to reject the suggestions as being negative and pessimistic,” Hay writes.

So, at the risk of sounding like a fanatic, I admit I have felt the apprehension Hay writes about. It started long before I heard any of the now-trite predictions about the end of the Mayan calendar and unique stellar alignment awaiting us in four months.

In a November 2009 article, NASA says “the year 2012 is acting like a badly behaved celebrity.” NASA calls projections about the winter-solstice point and the centerline of our galaxy lining up exactly on Dec. 21 “the great 2012 doomsday scare.”

Maybe so, but I am watching the dogs.

We don't have an arsenal of weapons or five years worth of MREs stashed in the basement, but we have been getting prepared over the past few years for a life less dependent on commercial goods.

Without regret, two years ago, we sold nearly all of our sentimental, useless stuff in exchange for a modest country home. If we couldn’t eat it, wear it or use it as a tool, it went up for auction on eBay. We were accused by strangers of being 1800s minimalists, thoughtless and even immoral for listing items that people thought should remain with family. 

So, the sky doesn't fall this year? The fact is, gasoline, groceries, utilities and everything else of our material world will never be any cheaper than they are right now. Not to mention the frightful, increasing extremes in our weather and disharmony in the world.

I like having wood heat, a greenhouse and water source without electricity. For us, 2012 is simply a continuation of weaning ourselves from frivolous, manmade comforts. As our local survival store owner Dave Dougherty always says, “There are no downsides to being prepared.”

I am listening now to thunder rumbling in the distance, a rarity this summer in our part of the country. During this “flash drought,” as the weather experts call it, we have encountered many firsts – explosions of bugs (fleas, cucumber beetles and blister beetles), small animals unafraid to come to our front door in search of greenery, and mature trees dying of thirst in the relentless heat.

Call me crazy, but I’ve got my eye on the dogs.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

2012 has been a rough rough so far.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

While I don't subscribe to the 2012 end of days theory I agree that it has been a tough year and may very well mark the beginning of tougher times ahead. I congratulate you on making the hard choices and following your gut in preparation.


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

Waterboy , I don't think your a fanatic at all . I too have felt the ominous rumbles . Congrats on all your hard work . You are an inspiration .


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

I think your dogs give a better indication of what is coming your way than any of that other stuff -- just remember, God cares for the dogs but think how much more he cares for you!


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Lots of us feel "it". That is why we are preppers.


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

^^^^^What he said!!^^^^^


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

A lot of people in a position to see what's going on in government and banking see something coming too:

http://theeconomiccollapseblog.com/...iders-are-rapidly-preparing-for-something-big


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Bill is correct, that is a part of it. Mayan calenders be damned, a change will soon sweep the earth that nobody can prepare for except between their ears.question is:
Stand like an oak and be blown away or bend like a reed and survive to grow in it?


----------



## phxrising (Jun 24, 2012)

Waterboy I think you are right. I have felt this way last summer, it went away for awhile but it's back now and stronger. That is why I went searching for a group of like-minded individuals that feel preparations are important--even IF nothing "eventful" happens, my heavens what do we have to lose by being prepared?


----------



## Axelight (Apr 21, 2012)

You are absolutely correct. There are the tangible indicators like the economy and weather patterns, and then there's the gut instinct that we all possess. I think you are really on the right track in your way of thinking and your will to act on it.

Since early 2010 I have had a feeling of growing urgency, of something inside telling me to wake up and get ready. I don't know what is coming (might be nothing at all), all I know is that I feel deep inside that serious change is going to happen soon, and I for one am not waiting to see whether I'm right or wrong. My whole family thinks I'm paranoid about this, which is one reason that my preps are mostly a secret from everyone.

You have my full respect for taking this decision and doing what is necessary. Best of luck to you.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Your dogs are behaving this way because they don't watch the Mad Scream News--tell them it's gonna be okay. Bernanke, Obama, Biden, and Moochelle said so. (big time sarcasm)


----------



## TheRiver (Mar 31, 2012)

Good post waterboy. Didn't take me long. Good to know someone close is also thinking like me. Now guess what river thriver is lol.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

For some time now I've had this sense of "urgency" wish a little more of it would rub off on my wife, I think even she thinks I'm a little different at times, its nice to see I'm not alone in this. As someone else said here what's the down side to being prepaird my being prepaird is kind of an open secret I don't talk about it much to people but I don't hide the fact I'm getting prepaird if anyone ask's I tell them maybe bad times comeing, and if time proves me wrong hey I got no problem laughing at myself!


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

I also feel it too. I never really prepped before (I always had lotsa guns n ammo but I'm a gun nut) but after seeing a few youtube videos about solar flares and the calamity that would ensue I began. Now that I started getting my info from non MSM I can't believe people aren't doing it too. Its kinda like the Matrix and I took the red pill and have went down the bunny hole and have seen the truth!


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

*I've felt this before*

THe one advantage of being an old fart is that you have been around for a while.

That impending sense of 'doom' - or what else you might call it. It is real I have felt it before.

Back in the day as a kid, I could feel it, people were worried that the President would start WWIII. The Soviet was getting frisky, and folks worried about The Bomb. We would drive by the main drag in Tucson (Speedway) and see a large open area market selling...bomb shelters. And the mass of people looking at the displays. It peaked in Oct with the Cuban crisis thing.

We did fine.

I felt it again as an adult. It was the mid to late 70s, the Vietnam conflict had finally ended, and the economy headed for the dumpster. Then Jimmy took over and made a bad situation even worse. Inflation far outstripping the "official" rates, gas shortages, and the Soviet got frisky again, this time in an unknown hellhole called Af-a- gani-stan. The Olympics were a bust and gas prices kept going up... And the smell of a nuke war was in the air.

We lived thru it and did better.

Now - well, people see the prices of everything going up, wages going down, taxes going up, and on and on. Crops are failing and whats left is being turned into auto fuel. imports are up, exports down, with the dollar heading for the basement - again. 
We are tied up in not one but two 'wars' - with no end or way out in sight, and the old Soviet is getting frisky again. You don't know to be afraid of more - the out-of-control gangs or the cops.

Take a a deep breath. Life will go on. It's an election year - get out and vote, it may not change anything, but you can try. Get out of debt. Put some food by. Go hug the SO/wife/hubby/kiddos/the dog or cat. Help a neighbor, volunteer in the community. Take a first aid class. TURN OFF the TV and go take a walk outside.

Mr. Rodgers may be gone, but there are still a lot of people who like you just the way you are.

Times have been hard before - horribly, horribly hard. We survived as a Nation. We'll get through this - together. If you pray, pray for us all - I know I could use the help.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

As a child, we were oblivious of what could go wrong with the world.

As a teenager we were invincible.

As a young adult, marriage, children and work occupied our time.

Then we became “empty nesters” and trying to hang to what we can for retirement, perhaps we become a bit paranoid. The negativity of the political posturing and “sky is falling” news reports does not help.

Sure glad I’m normal. Opps. The ground cable on my foil hat fell off…


----------



## Oldpagan (Jun 5, 2012)

Magus said:


> Bill is correct, that is a part of it. Mayan calenders be damned, a change will soon sweep the earth that nobody can prepare for except between their ears.question is:
> Stand like an oak and be blown away or bend like a reed and survive to grow in it?


Depends on what it is. Both choices could be viable...


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

TheAnt said:


> I think your dogs give a better indication of what is coming your way than any of that other stuff -- just remember, God cares for the dogs but think how much more he cares for you!


You also need to pay attention to birds too. I seem to recall reading that dogs are quite sensitive to _something_ that precedes earthquakes (something magnetic if I recall correctly.)


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

In October I'll be 70, wow, it seems strange to even see that in print but due to all those years I've seen and heard a lot of things and in the past year I have had a definite feeling of "Waiting for the other shoe to drop." One thing that may be pushing the feeling is that in all the past years the destruction of freedom has been incremental, kind of like the old Pac Man game, but in the past three years things are going down the tube at at least ten times the rate they had been. And yes even our rat terriers seem on edge frequently and so we have raised our alert levels. I check the SOHO site daily for solar activity because we're coming into a solar maxim that may peak in 2013 and basically with all the CME's it could be a lot like Russian Roulette, it's all percentages, one big CME aimed at the earth and it could wipe out the power grid system. Who knows what, where or when a huge problem could come about but with wisdom, understanding and the shared knowledge of those of us here we will be ahead of the game to the best of our abilities. Whatever we can't do we put in God's hands because in the end we're pretty much standing naked and in the dark against some of the "powers" that are out there.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

You know if 2012 is the end date for the world or is bringing an extinction level event, there is nothing we can do about it so why worry?

I have prepaired to live in this world and I have prepaired to leave this world.

If all your prep's have been to survive, you might want to consider what happens when you don't.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

BillM said:


> You know if 2012 is the end date for the world or is bringing an extinction level event, there is nothing we can do about it so why worry?
> 
> I have prepaired to live in this world and I have prepaired to leave this world.
> 
> If all your prep's have been to survive, you might want to consider what happens when you don't.


 Over the years I've been in a few situations were I came to the instant and quiet thought (no screaming) that I was going to die and I just said to myself " Well God, this is it." and I just relaxed and let whatever happen, happen. What was amazing is that is when a few "miracles" happened during those situations the inevitable didn't come about. So I guess you could say I"m in the frame of mind that you have mentioned. On the other hand if I take the time to think of things like this I'd prefer not to go before I get all the things done that I want to get done in life so it's not like I have any death wish either.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Oldpagan said:


> Depends on what it is. Both choices could be viable...


Good point!


----------



## WatchUr6 (May 18, 2012)

I've had that uneasy feeling in my gut for a while now. That feeling has been growing daily. There are a lot of factors; increasing conflict between countries, solar activity, weather changes, worldwide financial problems. It seems like everything is coming to a head. Or maybe its always been this bad, but I'm just noticing everything now as I'm getting older.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Waterboy said:


> I like having wood heat, a greenhouse and water source without electricity. For us, 2012 is simply a continuation of weaning ourselves from frivolous, manmade comforts. As our local survival store owner Dave Dougherty always says, "There are no downsides to being prepared.


I think this is the core or gem in your post. As time passes and you continue on your path of being self sustaining you may like us discover it is not about whether or not SHTF because for you it will make little difference one way or the other in the quality of your life. Either way you will be able to take care of your needs without greed or insatiable hunger for more. Instead you will find joy, satisfaction and peace in living in harmony with your environment and the cycles of nature. I still recall one of those epiphany moments as I sat down to a Thanksgiving dinner and realized everything on the table was from what we had grown, harvested, hunted, gathered and produced with our own hands. I did not gorge myself as is my want but sampled a little bit of all of my wife & daughters magnificent cooking until my hunger was appeased. Than sat back content enjoying the company of my family and loved ones.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

WatchUr6 said:


> I've had that uneasy feeling in my gut for a while now. That feeling has been growing daily. There are a lot of factors; increasing conflict between countries, solar activity, weather changes, worldwide financial problems. It seems like everything is coming to a head. Or maybe its always been this bad, but I'm just noticing everything now as I'm getting older.


There is a definite uptick in things happening. I've been retired since May of 2002 and so the distractions of worrying about what income we were going to be able to work within has leveled out. Distractions of meeting daily needs can cloud ones thinking a great deal especially when you're young, raising a family and trying to make ends meet. There have been bad things going on over the years to some degree or another but from the things I've seen in the past few years it's becoming a tsunami that has the potential to make all previous bad happenings look rather mild. Just the debt alone could crush peoples ability to buy food, fuel, pay rent or mortgages. Savings and retirement money could easily become worthless. Some economists who know what's going on feel we are in a depression but are not being told we are, Wall Street and mainstream media lie to everyone saying things are getting better. This is why this site is so important, it helps to educate one another on how to face these things and succeed while everything falls apart around us.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

BillM said:


> If all your prep's have been to survive, you might want to consider what happens when you don't.


That's easy, take as many of the SOBs to hell with me as I can


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Viking said:


> Some economists who know what's going on feel we are in a depression but are not being told we are, Wall Street and mainstream media lie to everyone saying things are getting better. This is why this site is so important, it helps to educate one another on how to face these things and succeed while everything falls apart around us.


the economist I know are only telling a few the truth, they have to maintain status quo for business reasons, but all of them are telling me the same thing... Total collapse is in the future. From CEOs to COOs to EVPs at the bigger firms... And just recently a gentleman I call my mentor, who helped create the Honor and MAC networks that all ATMs run on.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

My gut is SCREAMING danger...

BUT, I've had a historical behavior of being 3-5 years early.

My dogs will be of absolutely no help, because of some additional family stresses that are wearing on both of us. They are feeling our tension.


----------



## Resto (Sep 7, 2012)

I dont really worry about 2012, but for the past 13 years something has been brewing in me concerning the future, this feeling has caused me to transfer from the mountains of arizona back to the desert south west of arizona 11 years ago.
I cant help feeling and thinking that "Somethings Comming" those are the words I have used to describe it recently. I just have this feeling that somethings comming, something overwhelming, very large and powerful that cannot be stopped.
I dont feel a panic about it, Im not afraid of it, I dont feel endangered by it, but I do feel there are things that must be said and done to prepare before it comes. So I figured Id prepare for anything and tie up any loose ends in my life.


----------



## Homegrowngirl (Apr 19, 2011)

I have been feeling the urgency to prepare for some time now. Started a couple years ago, lost our jobs and couldn't do as much as I wanted, now we are back to work so we are stepping up our gathering for the time we lost.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Homegrowngirl said:


> I have been feeling the urgency to prepare for some time now. Started a couple years ago, lost our jobs and couldn't do as much as I wanted, now we are back to work so we are stepping up our gathering for the time we lost.


I'm sure you are sacrificing other things to do it, more power to you because many are not willing to sacrifice, it seems far too many want to have their feel good needs fulfilled first.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Viking said:


> I'm sure you are sacrificing other things to do it, more power to you because many are not willing to sacrifice, it seems far too many want to have their feel good needs fulfilled first.


Thank you this is what I have been trying to get across on so many threads especially to all those who say they can not move out to the country or wilderness area to build a self sustaining homestead. The fact is that most not all but most can make the move if they are willing to make the sacrifice, travel the extra commute, give up some of the toys and instant gratification disposable feel good crap. All they have to do is make the commitment and take the first step.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

2012 will be ok, I just got my calendar for 2013.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Sorry guys but I think most of this thread has gotten hijacked. The Op posted a question about a pshyic powers and watching his dogs. Not general doom and gloom predictions. Thatr topic needs split off the top.

If you do the research there have been some people who have been remarkably accurate about disasters from "dreams" and claim to have "sensed". I think a lot of us can say at some point we sensed something would be bad and avoided it, without any basis from facts. You could call it luck or whatever it might be something that others have in a greater scale. I don't know. If I knew any with a proven track record relevant to my area I'd pay attention to them, otherwise telling me a earthquake is going to strike somewhere isn't exactly useful.

The dog issue is separate. Dogs have a wider range of senses than we do. They can sense barometric pressure, and a number of other things. Believe me, I knew if a thunderstorm was coming King my dog was under a bed. The smaller ball he crammed his 70 pound frame into showed how bad it was going to be, and his nickname was master of the sprawl. 

Dogs know just like any complex bank of local instruments know.

But for the rest of this thread... LOL. 
We are not under martial law as some on her have suggested we would be by now.
Almost in winter and the fall financial collapse hasn't happened.
Where's the pandemic some where so scared of a couple months back?
I ain't seen any African troops here to steal the election yet.

Oh and screw the Mayans, they're prophecies missed their own Apocalypse. Why does no one else ever notice this? On second thought I take that back, the Mayans had a calender problem to fix in 2012 and just didn't get to live long enough to update it. You can ignore the fact that this kind of reset was a party time in their culture, and the world didn't end the last time we altered our calendar.


----------

